# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Aderire alla conservazione sostitutiva " in ritardo"

## Forumina

Buongiorno, 
adesso vorrei aderire al servizio di conservazione sostitutiva messo a disposizione gratuitamente dall'Ade.
Sul manuale del servizio di conservazione dell'Ade si legge  _"A partire dal giorno successivo a quello della sottoscrizione della convenzione di servizio tutte le fatture per le quali il Contribuente rappresenta il cedente/prestatore o il cessionario/committente e che transitano sul SdI saranno inviate in conservazione con modalità automatiche.
Con modalità manuale lo stesso contribuente potrà richiedere anche la conservazione delle fatture a lui riferite, con data di emissione coincidente o anteriore alla data di sottoscrizione della convenzione di servizio." _ Quindi manderanno in conservazione tutte le fatture sucessive alla mia adesione al servizio di conservazione_,_ ma non ho capito cosa dovrei fare per mandare in conservazione anche le fatture precedenti _. _ Qualcuno ci ha già provato _e_ mi può illuminare ?     Grazie dell'attenzione

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Buongiorno, 
> adesso vorrei aderire al servizio di conservazione sostitutiva messo a disposizione gratuitamente dall'Ade.
> Sul manuale del servizio di conservazione dell'Ade si legge  _"A partire dal giorno successivo a quello della sottoscrizione della convenzione di servizio tutte le fatture per le quali il Contribuente rappresenta il cedente/prestatore o il cessionario/committente e che transitano sul SdI saranno inviate in conservazione con modalità automatiche.
> Con modalità manuale lo stesso contribuente potrà richiedere anche la conservazione delle fatture a lui riferite, con data di emissione coincidente o anteriore alla data di sottoscrizione della convenzione di servizio." _ Quindi manderanno in conservazione tutte le fatture sucessive alla mia adesione al servizio di conservazione_,_ ma non ho capito cosa dovrei fare per mandare in conservazione anche le fatture precedenti _. _ Qualcuno ci ha già provato _e_ mi può illuminare ?     Grazie dell'attenzione

  Per le fatture ricevute prima o contemporaneamente alla data di adesione al servizio devi procedere ad una conservazione manuale.

----------


## Forumina

Grazie Dott. Larocca, la sua presenza anche di domenica è davvero confortante  
quindi vado in fatture e corrispettivi - fatturazione elettronica e conservazione - conservazione - fai una nuova richiesta di conservazione
e da lì carico manualmente tutte le fatture una ad una. 
Ma poi devo caricare anche le notifiche ?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Grazie Dott. Larocca, la sua presenza anche di domenica è davvero confortante  
> quindi vado in fatture e corrispettivi - fatturazione elettronica e conservazione - conservazione - fai una nuova richiesta di conservazione
> e da lì carico manualmente tutte le fatture una ad una. 
> Ma poi devo caricare anche le notifiche ?

  Solo le fatture.

----------


## cawadany

Rimanendo in topic, è possibile caricare manualmente per la conservazione delle fatture con data emissione 2018, quindi ad oggi fuori termine per la conservazione?

----------


## LONGBOARD

Non penso che tu sia fuori tempo in quanto c'è stata un proroga ulteriore al termine di adesione che adesso è il 4 maggio 2020.
Quindi potresti evitare il caricamento manuale dei file fattura xml. :Smile:

----------


## cawadany

> Non penso che tu sia fuori tempo in quanto c'è stata un proroga ulteriore al termine di adesione che adesso è il 4 maggio 2020.
> Quindi potresti evitare il caricamento manuale dei file fattura xml.

  Mi sa che stai confondendo il servizio di consultazione con quello di conservazione.

----------


## LONGBOARD

In effetti se non hai aderito a soluzioni software private che generalmente prevedono la conservazione a norma, per avere una conservazione gratuita da parte dell'Agenzia devi caricare i singoli file xml. Procedura assai dispendiosa in termini temporali improponibile per elevati volumi di fatturazione.

----------

